# Imac PPC G5 probleme avec FLASH PLAYER



## ludoj2 (27 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec Flash Player, pendant la navigation sur Internet l'Imac devient lent, les vidéos sont saccadées et les pages qui contiennent du Flash mettent environ 3, 4 secondes à charger.

Je suis en version 10 de Flash Player, j'ai aussi testé la version 9 pareil et pour l'OS je suis sous Tiger (10.4.11) et navigue avec Firefox 3.6.4 et Safari.

Si vous avez des solutions...

Merci
Ludoj2


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2010)

Le flash est quasi abandonné sur PowerPC au profit de l'intel.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Juin 2010)

+1

Mais là c'est bizarre quand même à part les vidéos HD ça devrait passer seulement avec de légère saccade c'est quel G5 rev A ou B quel vitesse et ram ? QE et CI son bien actif


----------



## ludoj2 (27 Juin 2010)

C'est un Imac Isight G5 1.9 Ghz avec 1 Go en DDR2.
Que voulez vous dire : QE et CI son bien actif ?
Il n'y a pas une version de Flash moins gourmande en ressources et compatible Tiger ?

Merci
Ludoj2


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Juin 2010)

bizarre ... à part le flash est ce que t'as machine est lente autrement et tu vise quel site en flash (youtube ?)

QE et CI = Quartz Extreme et Core Image mais je pense qu'il sont actif

_Sujet fermé par Toximityx à la demande de l'utilisateur du topic par e-mail du 24 juillet 2010 14:48:30 HAEC
_


----------

